# Alternate to Look Ergo stem



## spencercanon (Oct 21, 2006)

So I've got a 196, which I love. But I hate the Ergostem. I once saw a 496 Track with what looked like a hand machined substitute but didn't get to take a close look at it.

Has anybody seen this before? Any idea who makes them?

Thanks


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Easton made some for their athletes for the Olympics, they were pretty damned nice. Forged if memory serves.
Then I think Look made some machined ones too. I actually may have an Easton one floating around somewhere. I did at least, so i should still have it, somewhere...


----------



## spencercanon (Oct 21, 2006)

Well if it's the right size I'd dig up a decent amount of cash for it.


----------

